# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com > [Jeux Vidéo] Concours 10, Manche deux. 2eme image !

## b0b0

Oyez, Oyez braves gens ! Voici venu le temps des rires et des chants, des concours amusants. Je peux vous l'assurer, j'en ai fait du brainstorming. Je reviens avec un sacré paquet d'idées pour pleins de nouveaux concours. Je fus pris malgré tout par le temps, la fénéantise et d'autres trucs.
 Difficile d'assurer dignement mon rôle de monsieur concours ces derniers temps.
Bref, je suis là avec un petit concours expérimental. Et vu qu'il n'y aura qu'un gagnant pour ce truc je ferais deux autres manches.
 Alors c'est très simple, j'étais là assis à rien faire, quand je décidusse de lançate reaper, un gentil logiciel de montage audio. Et paf ce fute l'illumination, j'eusse l'idée de mettre 4 bouts de morceaux en même temps. Pourquoi ? Pour vous emmerder la vie. Perturber votre cerveau, remuer votre culture musicale tout en mettant un peu à nerf votre concentration. Personellement, aucune idée de la difficulté.
 On verra bien. 

Alors si j'ai bien tout compté, ça ferait en tout 5 fois 4 morceaux en même temps. 
Je veux le nom de l'artiste/groupe et le nom du morceau.
*
NOTE : POUR LES BRANLEURS QUI LISENT PAS MES TEXTES, IL FAUT POSTER LES REPONSES SUR LE FORUM
ET PAS MENVOYER DES MPS,  OUAIS DU COUP IL FAUT ETRE SUR DE SON COUP SI ON VEUT PAS SE FAIRE NAVOIR.*

Voici le bouzin, à vous de jouer et bonne chance :
http://www.zshare.net/audio/61101111de64522d/
 ou là
http://b0b0plusun.free.fr/untitled.wav.MP3

 ATTENTION § VOICI LA MANCHE DEUX !

 Une image mystère que je déflouterais au fur et à mesure. A toi de trouver précisément ce que c'est. Une seule réponse par message. Merci

 A vous de jouer :
http://b0b0plusun.free.fr/lolpy%20copie.png
http://b0b0plusun.free.fr/lolpy2.png


Voir la news (3 images, 0 vidéo )

----------


## Nono

Mon dieu la mise en forme !

----------


## b0b0

Attends §

----------


## Balin

Intéressant  :tired:

----------


## le caca de l'espace

I come.

----------


## moimadmax

Je te réponds c'est dur  ::):  Mais pas impossible

----------


## b0b0

Je me suis arrangé pour que ça soit assez faisable  :B):

----------


## fadaring

Untitled.wav.mp3....

T'aurais du le mettre dans un fichier excel, nan? 
:D

----------


## scritche

C'est juste un grand malade.

Alors déjà, il y a 5*4 morceaux, ca fait donc 20 à trouver. C'est très innégal, j'en ai la plupart mais certains sont trop cachés par les autres. Je n'ai même pas distingué le 4 ème morceau de la 5 ème piste et même chose pour la 4ème piste, trouver quoi se cache derrière babybel et le super camion, c'est hard.

Je suis habituelement très bon en blind test mais je ne me sens pas capable de faire celui là, d'autant plus que ce sera en plusieurs manches et si c'est pour gagner un tapis de souris, je préfère perdre mon temps à spycheck.

----------


## Detox

Plus que 9  :B):

----------


## Arseur

Sur chaque série j'en ai deux ou trois mais jamais les quatre  ::cry::

----------


## Sao

:B):  Ha j'ai les quatre premières.

----------


## b0b0

Vous êtes nuls  ::o:  !

----------


## Gladia

Hello,




> Voici le bouzin, à vous de jouer et bonne chance :
> http://www.zshare.net/audio/61101111de64522d/
>  ou là
> http://b0b0plusun.free.fr/untitled.wav.MP3
> 
> Voir la news (1 image, 0 vidéo )


C'est hyper drôle à écouter, et finalement on reconnait pleins de trucs !
 Dommage que souvent ça soit juste "ah ouais je connais ! Mais c'est qui qui chante ça déjà ?"

Bonne chance aux gens.

----------


## Diwydiant

Bon, ben à chaque fois j'ai 2 réponses sur les 4 attendues...

 ::|: 



Encore un concours que je ne gagnerai pas...

 ::cry::

----------


## Sk-flown

Ptain ce bordel, on se croirait à la fête foraine.

Ne téléchargez pas ce MP3 il a la grippe porcine et en plus il y a du Genesis et du Toto dedans.

----------


## Tryum

Héhé, c'est clair que c'est un peu dur de trouver les 4 sur chaque "morceau".

Par contre, yen a certains qui sont super simples à trouver vu leurs intros particulières  :;):

----------


## Sheraf

J'ai commencé à chercher, c'est chaud. J'en ai trouvé plus de la moitié..

Par contre, tu dis 4 fois 4 morceaux.

Je suis nul en maths, mais je fois 5 tronçons.


C'est 4 fois 4, ou 5 fois 4 ?

----------


## Sao

Y'a 16 morceaux en tout Sheraf.

----------


## znokiss

T'es un grand malade, b0b0 !
Il me semble qu'il y a 5 mélanges. Donc 4 x 5 = 20 chansons et artistes, me trompe-je ?
J'en ai déjà 9.

Edit : oui, 5 tronçons, comme dit Sheraf.

----------


## b0b0

En fait y'en a 75464 mais certains je les ay mis en muet, pour le challenge.

----------


## Detox

Non non y'a 20 morceaux.

----------


## b0b0

Non 20 ! Pardon

----------


## le caca de l'espace

> Oyez, Oyez braves gens ! Voici venu le temps des rires et des chants, des concours amusant. Je peux vous l'assurez, j'en ai fait du brainstorming. Je reviens avec un sacré pacquet d'idées pour pleins de nouveaux concours. Je fus pris malgré tout par le temps, la fainéantise et d'autres trucs.
> 
> Difficile d'assurer dignement mon rôle de monsieur concours ces derniers temps.
> 
> Bref, je suis là avec un petit concours expérimental. Et vu qu'il n'y aura qu'un gagnant pour ce truc je ferais deux autres manches. Alors c'est très simple, j'étais là assis à rien faire, quand je décidusse de lançate reaper, un gentil logiciel de montage audio. Et paf ce fute l'illumination, j'eusse l'idée de mettre 4 bouts de morceaux en même temps. Pourquoi ? Pour vous emmerder la vie. Perturber votre cerveau, remuer votre culture musicale tout en mettant un peu à nerf votre concentration. Personellement, aucune idée de la difficulté.
> 
> On verra bien. 
> 
> Alors si j'ai bien tout compté, ça ferait en tout *5 fois 4* morceaux en même temps. 
> ...


Fixayde.

----------


## scritche

Ha, si il y en a 16 en tout, m'en manque 3.

---------- Post ajouté à 14h12 ----------

Oui mais quoi ca change toutes les secondes....Pffffffffff

----------


## b0b0

Non 5 * 4.

----------


## Pelomar

J'ai trouvé  :B):

----------


## Sao

Bon c'est 20. Le 12  :Bave:

----------


## Poulos

Hoooo mon dieux,Hoooo mon dieux , j'ai plus de cerveaux !

----------


## Detox

Bon y'a pas de Napalm Death, aucun interêt  ::ninja::

----------


## b0b0

Pourquoi j'ai foutue du airbourne moi ?  ::ninja::

----------


## zAo

J'ai perdu 36 points de santé mentale à écouter ces sons  ::(:  Merci !

----------


## theo_le_zombie

Woh putain , c'est over expérimental !  ::lol:: 
Malheureusement , je suis pas assez mélomane pour tout trouver , meme si j'en tient environ 2 sur 5 a chaque fois  ::(:

----------


## gun

"ac/dc" ?  :;):

----------


## Detox

Personne l'avait celui-là  ::ninja::

----------


## fadaring

Ouep, ni celui là ni le Britney Spears...

----------


## Phatcobra

HEy.... Je joue pas.... Sto dur...  ::cry::

----------


## jeriwen

Voilà qui occupera mon après midi.
C'est vrai qu'il y en a beaucoup qui vous sautent à la gueule... Du coup les autres sont bien planquées  ::ninja:: 
Mais y'en a pas une en double dans l'histoire ?

----------


## Morgoth

Roh.  ::O:

----------


## Sheraf

Putain c'est ULTRA CHAUD en fait !!!!

J'ai:
3/4
3/4
4/4
2/4
2/4 

Sur les deux derniers, j'ai dans chacun, une chansons sur laquelle j'arrive pas à mettre le doigts (dont le nirvana là... Ouuuh spoiler) par contre on entend vraiment pas la 4eme!



Au secours quoi...

----------


## McClane

Je me suis dit "pour une fois je vais le tenter ce concours."
Ben non en fait.... ::|:

----------


## padow

J'en ai qu'une seul sur chaque serie  :Emo: 


T'as pansé à envoyer ça à une maison de disque?  :tired:  DJ b0b0  ::ninja::

----------


## alex_daft

> Putain c'est ULTRA CHAUD en fait !!!!
> 
> J'ai:
> 3/4
> 3/4
> 4/4
> 2/4
> 2/4 
> 
> ...


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=209ArurxVG4

----------


## caribou

> Putain c'est ULTRA CHAUD en fait !!!!
> 
> J'ai:
> 3/4
> 3/4
> 4/4
> 2/4
> 2/4 
> 
> ...


Viens on fait du troc  :Emo: .

----------


## Phatcobra

HEy.... Je joue pas.... Sto dur...  ::cry::

----------


## Sheraf

> Viens on fait du troc .


J't'echange ce putain de piano frappé par un gamin de 3ans dans la 2eme serie contre ce que tu veux (que j'ai).


_je vais me faire defoncer si c'est un truc de ouf ce piano._

----------


## b0b0

Quel piano ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Yoryze

Tout ce que j'ai, c'est la pub de Babybel...  ::ninja::

----------


## caribou

> J't'echange ce putain de piano frappé par un gamin de 3ans dans la 2eme serie contre ce que tu veux (que j'ai).
> 
> 
> _je vais me faire defoncer si c'est un truc de ouf ce piano._


J'ai pas ce putain de piano  ::(: .

----------


## le caca de l'espace

HEy.... Je joue pas.... Sto dur...  ::cry::  *phatcobra*

 :Emo:

----------


## jeriwen

> Putain c'est ULTRA CHAUD en fait !!!!
> J'ai:
> 3/4
> 3/4
> 4/4
> 2/4
> 2/4


Ici :
2/4
4/4
4/4
2/4
3/4
J'suis bien d'accord avec toi. Y'a un moment où tu sais ou sais pas de tte façon  ::):

----------


## Sheraf

Putain je crois que j'me suis gourré sur une...

Dans la 1ere serie, j'ai vraiment l'impression d'entendre "You really got me" de van halen ou les kinks ou whoever a chanté ce truc..; Mais de toutes les versions que j'ai trouvé, y a rien qui colle vraiment...

 ::(:

----------


## b0b0

> Putain je crois que j'me suis gourré sur une...
> 
> Dans la 1ere serie, j'ai vraiment l'impression d'entendre "You really got me" de van halen ou les kinks ou whoever a chanté ce truc..; Mais de toutes les versions que j'ai trouvé, y a rien qui colle vraiment...


Étonnant  ::ninja::

----------


## znokiss

C'est pas celle-là, de Van halen... Héhé, l'intro est pourtant ultra connue..

----------


## Detox

'tain m'en manque pas tant que ça  ::(:

----------


## Sheraf

> Étonnant


Rah l'enculé :D


Bon dans la dernière série, on entend bien les 4 morceaux, mais le truc de gratte qu'on entend qu'au début, impossible de savoir ce que c'est pour moi.

Y a que dans la 4eme série que j'entend que 3 chansons.



Sinon, ce putain de piano dans la deuxième serie, je comprend pas.
J'ai l'impression d'entendre 5 morceaux en fait  :tired: 


Pour pas spoiler:
Piano
Puis le truc de basse ultra connu
Puis la gratte electrique (d'ailleurs je sais pas ce que c'est)
Puis le 2eme truc de gratte bien connu
Puis le Woooo-ooouuuh-oouuuuh bien connu.


Wtf.


Edit : 




> C'est pas celle-là, de Van halen... Héhé, l'intro est pourtant ultra connue..


Sans blague  :;): 

N'empeche qu'on dirait l'intro de you really got me sur la 1ere serie.

----------


## caribou

> Ici :
> 2/4
> 4/4
> 4/4
> 2/4
> 3/4
> J'suis bien d'accord avec toi. Y'a un moment où tu sais ou sais pas de tte façon


Je te prends une du 2 et te donne une du 1  :B): .

----------


## b0b0

Hop c'est bon j'ai tout .

----------


## FarFy

> Bon y'a pas de Napalm Death, aucun interêt


Roh... Il doit bien y avoir un "You Suffer" caché quelque part va!  :;):

----------


## znokiss

> Hop c'est bon j'ai tout .


Casque a trouvé avant toi.

----------


## b0b0

> Casque a trouvé avant toi.


 :Emo:  Comme toujours.

----------


## lordpatou

Qu'est ce qu'on gagne, je suis pas sur de vouloir troquer ma santé mental contre un n'importe quoi ??? Quoi que...

----------


## b0b0

> Qu'est ce qu'on gagne, je suis pas sur de vouloir troquer ma santé mental contre un n'importe quoi ??? Quoi que...


Mon corps, pour une nuit.

Je sais pas, un mug dédicacé par couly peut être, à confirmer.

----------


## znokiss

Un slip usagé de Gringo, non ?

----------


## fadaring

Rosebuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuud!!!! Si j'écoute encore ce mix une seule fois, je vais probablement blesser un collègue de travail... 

Tant pis, comme disait Rocco "je me suis retenu autant que j'ai pu, mais là d'un coup tout est parti", donc voilà mes réponses :

1
The doors - Hello, I love you
Kool a the gang - Celebration
Dick dale - misirlou
Bezu - La queue-leu-leu (pas sur celui là)

2
Queen - Under pressure
War - why cant we be friends
The stooges - the passenger
Bezu - La queue-leu-leu (là j'ai un doute)

3 
Van Hallen - Jump 
House of Pain - Jump around
Bob Marley - jammin
Survivor - Eye of the tiger

4 
ACDC - Thunderstruck
Beach Boys - Barbara Ann
Johnny Cash  - Hurt
Bezu - La queue-leu-leu (on me l'a soufflé)

5
Carlos - Big Bisous
Santana - black magic women
David Bowie - the man who sold the world
Bezu - La queue-leu-leu (j'aurais du appeler un ami)


Voilà, je sais que ca papotte sur "Nirvana" pour "the man who sold the world", mais je maintiens après expertise que c'est celle de David Bowie.

Rosebuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuud!!!

----------


## lordpatou

Du coup au vu du lot je suis vachement moins interessé, j'ai déja du mal avec mon corps la nuit, alors celui e bObO en plus...

Pour Bezu c'est marrant je l'avais pas celui là  ::huh::

----------


## b0b0

5 Erreurs.  ::ninja::

----------


## punishthecat

Y a un fatboy slim qui se cache ...

----------


## fadaring

> 5 Erreurs.


Ca fait quand même 15/20, soit aussi 75%...

J'pourrais avoir 75% de ton corps pour une nuit alors?

----------


## jeriwen

> [...]


Au moins j'suis d'accord sur l'idée qu'il existe une chanson qui revient plusieurs fois. Il y a des noms semblables dans ma liste mais plus des diffs du genre :
En 1 c'est pas Dick Dale pour moi mais "Pumpkin and hunny bunny - Miserlou" (Pulp fiction soundtrack) mais ça se vaut.
En 2 c'est pas The stooges - the passenger mais Iggy Pop tout court :D mais là aussi ça se vaut
En 3 j'aurais remplacé House of Pain par une de Daft Punk.

Ensuite moi j'ai des airbourne et fatboy slim qui trainent aussi.

----------


## fadaring

Pour 1 et 2 c'est tout à fait possible, mais comme j'ai qu'une erreur (plus mes 4 erreurs Bezu), au choix un seul des deux.

Par contre pour le House of Pain, ca jamais, plutot me faire passer sur le corps par  un troupeau de porn stars.

Enfin pour les 2 derniers, si c'est pas Bezu, alors c'est bien quelqun d'autre...  ::):

----------


## punishthecat

> Au moins j'suis d'accord sur l'idée qu'il existe une chanson qui revient plusieurs fois. Il y a des noms semblables dans ma liste mais plus des diffs du genre :
> En 1 c'est pas Dick Dale pour moi mais "Pumpkin and hunny bunny - Miserlou" (Pulp fiction soundtrack) mais ça se vaut.
> En 2 c'est pas The stooges - the passenger mais Iggy Pop tout court :D mais là aussi ça se vaut
> En 3 j'aurais remplacé House of Pain par une de Daft Punk.
> 
> Ensuite moi j'ai des airbourne et fatboy slim qui trainent aussi.



Et pas evident le fat boy en plus !

----------


## Kami93

Rah tu m'as encore plagié mon idée donnée en mai 2004 !

----------


## b0b0

> Rah tu m'as encore plagié mon idée donnée en mai 2004 !


 :^_^: 

C'est vrai ?  :tired:

----------


## Foxone

Moi j'ai trouvé du Beastie Boys ! (et ptete du Jethro Tull aussi ...)

----------


## punishthecat

Je propose qu'on mettent nos trouvailles en commun, aprés on péte le mug et on prend chacun un morceau

----------


## gros_bidule

Whoooooo et la SACEM elle dit quoi ? Hein ? Hein ? Vilain pirate !  ::P:

----------


## b0b0

La sacem elle reconnaitrait même pas les titres  ::ninja::

----------


## croustibatte

Arghh... M'en manque deux ..

EDIT : Peut-il avoir deux fois le même artiste/groupe ?  ::ninja::

----------


## fadaring

> Je propose qu'on mettent nos trouvailles en commun, aprés on péte le mug et on prend chacun un morceau


Perso ca me va. 

Et un bout du corps de bobo aussi.

----------


## znokiss

> En 1 c'est pas Dick Dale pour moi mais "Pumpkin and hunny bunny - Miserlou" (Pulp fiction soundtrack) mais ça se vaut.


 :haha: 
Dick Dale, c'est justement le gars qui joue la guitare et le compositeur du machin. Pumpkin and Hunny Bunny, c'est juste le nom des deux acteurs qui disent 3 phrases au début de la chanson. Elle existait avant Pulp Fiction, c'te chanson..

----------


## Sheraf

> 1
> The doors - Hello, I love you
> Kool a the gang - Celebration
> Dick dale - misirlou
> 
> 
> 2
> Queen - Under pressure
> War - why cant we be friends
> ...



Joli. J'avais pas Johnny cash.

Par contre je suis pas d'accord avec toi pour les Doors. Je pense qu'elle est là ton erreur. Vu que t'en as qu'une.

Iggy ou les Stooges osef il va pas chipoter. Pareil pour le titre de misirlou, ok il a mis la version avec l'intro pulp fiction mais osef.

Donc la seule erreur que je vois c'est bien les doors. J'ai réecouté avec cette reponse en tete, et meme si j'arrive à comprendre comment tu fais pour l'entendre, mais je suis couasiment certain que c'est pas ça.

Edit: j'ai confondu War avec Gainsbourg, si c'est pas minable ça... Sur de moi et tout en plus.
La honte.

----------


## b0b0

War et gainsbourg  ::ninja:: 
BRAVO !

----------


## croustibatte

Non c'est pas les Doors, j'en suis quouaziment sûr aussi... Mais je ne sais pas qui c'est.. Mais j'entend bien Hello, I Love You aussi.. Ou à moins que quelqu'un d'autre l'ai reprise ?

EDIT : The Cure l'ont repris, ça s'en rapproche pas mal mais je suis pas totalement sûr non plus...

EDIT2 : Brassens sur la quatrième partie ?

----------


## croustibatte

Bon j'ai plus le temps de chercher alors je vous pose ma liste.. Un grand bravo d'avance à celui qui trouvera les deux qui me manque! Car je suis sûr que les miennes sont juste  :Cigare: 

1
Premier riff de guitare mystère...
Dick Dale and his Del-Tones misirlou (version pulp fiction)
Kool & the gang - celebration
The Cure - hello, i love you


2
Queen - under pressure 
War - why can't we be friends (merci fadaring)
Iggy pop & stooges - the passenger
Rolling stones - jumpin jack flash

3
Van halen - jump
Bob marley - jammin
House of pain - jump around
Survivor - eye of the tiger

4
Acdc - thunderstruck
Beach boys - barbara ann
Jonny cash - hurt
Georges brassens - les passantes

5
David bowie - the man who sold the world
Carlos - big bisous
Santana - black magic women
Et un morceau inconnu que j'entends même pas

Voilà

----------


## MiR*Ultra

> Bon j'ai plus le temps de chercher alors je vous pose ma liste.. Un grand bravo d'avance à celui qui trouvera les deux qui me manque! Car je suis sûr que les miennes sont juste 
> 
> 1
> Premier riff de guitare mystère...
> Dick Dale and his Del-Tones misirlou (version pulp fiction)
> Kool & the gang - celebration
> The Cure - hello, i love you
> 
> 
> ...



Premier riff de guitare mystère...  : The Kinks - all days and all of the nights
 ::):

----------


## b0b0

::ninja::  THE CURE § FAIL !


Ca sent bientôt la fin.

----------


## mescalin

Trop facile ton concours  ::ninja::

----------


## b0b0

Dernier son manquant, page une du topic des reprises.

----------


## Detox

1
The Kinks - All Day and all of the night
Dick Dale and his Del-Tones misirlou (version pulp fiction)
Kool & the gang - celebration
*Motorhead - Louie Louie*


2
Queen - under pressure 
War - why can't we be friends (merci fadaring)
Iggy pop & stooges - the passenger
Rolling stones - jumpin jack flash

3
Van halen - jump
Bob marley - jammin
House of pain - jump around
Survivor - eye of the tiger

4
Acdc - thunderstruck
Beach boys - barbara ann
Jonny cash - hurt
Georges brassens - les passantes

5
David bowie - the man who sold the world
Carlos - big bisous
Santana - black magic women
*Tool - Vicarious*


 :Cigare:

----------


## croustibatte

> Premier riff de guitare mystère...  : The Kinks - all days and all of the nights


Ah putain, en fait y a pas les doors, ni les cure qui reprend les doors.. Mais les Kinks...!!  ::O: 
Bien joué !!

Motorhead ? Oula faut que je réécoute ça !
Tool je connais pas alors j'aurai pas pu trouver...

----------


## le caca de l'espace

:tired:

----------


## mescalin

> 1
> The Kinks - All Day and all of the night
> Dick Dale and his Del-Tones misirlou (version pulp fiction)
> Kool & the gang - celebration
> *Motorhead - Louie Louie*
> 
> 
> 2
> Queen - under pressure 
> ...

----------


## del65

Alors voilà la liste (in)complète des 16 titres.

The kirks - All day and all of the night
http://www.jiwa.fm/track/The-Kinks-1...t-2441480.html
Kool & the gang - celebration
http://www.jiwa.fm/track/Kool-The-Ga...n-1355354.html
Dick dale - misirlou (Pulp fiction)
http://www.jiwa.fm/track/Dick-Dale-4...u-1269225.html
$Motorhead - Louie Louie
Http://www.jiwa.fm/track/Mot-rhead-4...2-1573086.html (dans une version un poil plus assourdie que celle-ci)


*Queen - Under pressure
http://www.jiwa.fm/track/Queen-3094/...e-1330773.html
*Iggy pop - the passenger
http://www.jiwa.fm/track/Iggy-Pop-25...ger-17555.html
*War - why can't we be frends
http://www.jiwa.fm/track/War-9171/Th...s-1989607.html
#Rolling stones - jumpin jack flash
Je n'ai pas le morceau exact, alors en voilà une version "Francisée"
Bob Marley - Jammin'
http://www.deezer.com/track/1086725
Van Halen - jump
http://www.deezer.com/track/734348
*House of pain - jump around
http://www.jiwa.fm/track/House-of-Pa...nd-242779.html
Survivor - the eye of the tiger
http://www.deezer.com/track/576431


*Johnny Cash - Hurt
http://www.jiwa.fm/track/Johnny-Cash...n-1348419.html
*ACDC - Thunderstruck
http://www.jiwa.fm/track/AC-DC-19149...ck-686886.html
Beach boys - barbara Ann
http://www.jiwa.fm/track/Beach-Boys-...n-1182507.html
#Georges Brassens - les passantes (on entend à peine le début des paroles !)
http://www.jiwa.fm/track/Georges-Bra...on-327189.html

David bowie - the man who sold the world
http://www.deezer.com/track/3087517
Carlos Santana - black magic woman
http://www.deezer.com/track/2221687
Carlos - big bisou
http://www.deezer.com/track/3409762
$Tool - Vicarious
Http://www.jiwa.fm/track/Tool-12198/...us-230472.html

* = merci à fadaring pour ces 7 titres que je n'aurais pas trouvé !  ::wub:: 
$ = merci à mescalin pour les 2 titres qui étaient très très durs à trouver car assourdis par rapport au reste.
# = merci à ?


EDIT : grilled (le temps d'écrire le message...).

----------


## Detox

Ouais, 'fin CHicken m'a été utile sur le coup  ::ninja:: 

---------- Post ajouté à 21h33 ----------




> EDIT : grilled (le temps d'écrire le message...).


T'as oublié le Tool, pas de pitié.

----------


## b0b0

> Alors voilà la liste (in)complète des 16 titres.


Y'en avait 20 §


Sinon detox remporte la manche number ouane.

Prochaine manche demain je pense.

----------


## croustibatte

> Ouais, 'fin CHicken m'a été utile sur le coup


 :Cigare: 


Bah t'façon.. J'aurai jamais trouvé Tool... Good Game  :;): 

Je vais me rattraper sur la deuxième manche  ::(:

----------


## b0b0

C'était le morceau le plus difficile motorhead, gg à chicken aussi !

----------


## Foxone

Ouai enfin c'est 2 fois les Kinks en réalité, c'est pas bien de tricher !!!

----------


## b0b0

> Ouai enfin c'est 2 fois les Kinks en réalité, c'est pas bien de tricher !!!


Deux fois les kinks ? Quoi ?

----------


## Foxone

Aaah non, ils l'ont aussi repris !
En fait c'est 40 de reprise rien que sur ce morceau !!
Merci Wikipedia ^^

----------


## b0b0

> Aaah non, ils l'ont aussi repris !
> En fait c'est 40 de reprise rien que sur ce morceau !!
> Merci Wikipedia ^^


 :B):  Normal ce morceau est over puissant.

----------


## Detox

Non mais Motorhead c'est effectivement parce qu'elle est passée dans le topic des reprises, sinon c'était introuvable.

----------


## DakuTenshi

Ah tiens j'avais pas vu que y'avait un test, comme ça à l'arrache, à la première écoute je dirais :

1
*The Kinks* - All Day And all Of The Night
*Dick Dale And His Del* - Tones Misirlou (Version Pulp Fiction il me semble, ou Fast & Furious, j'hésite)
*Kool & The Gang* - Celebration
*Mötörhead* - Louie Louie


2
*Queen* - Under Pressure
*War* - Why Can't We Be Friends
*Iggy Pop & Stooges* - The Passenger
*Rolling Stones* - Jumpin Jack Flash

3
*Van Halen* - Jump
*Bob Marley* - Jammin'
*House Of Pain* - Jump Around
*Survivor* - Eye Of The Tiger

4
*AC/DC* - Thunderstruck
*Beach Boys* - Barbara Ann
*Jonny Cash* - Hurt
*Georges Brassens* - Les Passantes

5
*David Bowie* - The Man Who Sold The World
*Carlos* - Big Bisous
*Santana* - Black Magic Women
*Tool* - Vicarious

----------


## b0b0

1
The Kinks - All Day And all Of The Night
Dick Dale And His Del - Tones Misirlou (Version Pulp Fiction il me semble, ou Fast & Furious, j'hésite)
Kool & The Gang - Celebration
Mötörhead - Louie Louie


2
Queen - Under Pressure
War - Why Can't We Be Friends
Iggy Pop & Stooges - The Passenger
Rolling Stones - Jumpin Jack Flash

3
Van Halen - Jump
Bob Marley - Jammin'
House Of Pain - Jump Around
Survivor - Eye Of The Tiger

4
AC/DC - Thunderstruck
Beach Boys - Barbara Ann
Jonny Cash - Hurt
Georges Brassens - Les Passantes

5
David Bowie - The Man Who Sold The World
Carlos - Big Bisous
Santana - Black Magic Women
Tool - Vicarious

----------


## mescalin

Tu vois, qu'est-ce que je disais : trop facile  :Cigare:

----------


## DakuTenshi

> 1
> The Kinks - All Day And all Of The Night
> Dick Dale And His Del - Tones Misirlou (Version Pulp Fiction il me semble, ou Fast & Furious, j'hésite)
> Kool & The Gang - Celebration
> Mötörhead - Louie Louie
> 
> 
> 2
> Queen - Under Pressure
> ...


Non mais genre, enculé  ::cry:: .

----------


## le caca de l'espace

> 1
> The Kinks - All Day And all Of The Night
> Dick Dale And His Del - Tones Misirlou (Version Pulp Fiction il me semble, *ou Fast & Furious, j'hésite*)
> Kool & The Gang - Celebration
> Mötörhead - Louie Louie


 ::ninja::

----------


## Foxone

Je viens de me faire une ptite session "the Kinks" :
Bilan :
_All day and all of the night_ et _You really got me_ ont les memes accords (mais joué un poil différement.
Aaaalalala !

----------


## Detox

C'est clairement pas du tout le même riff.

----------


## DakuTenshi

> Je viens de me faire une ptite session "the Kinks" :
> Bilan :
> _All day and all of the night_ et _You really got me_ ont les memes accords (mais joué un poil différement.
> Aaaalalala !


Je suis d'accord, on m'accorde la victoire.

----------


## punishthecat

Ben mince j'etait persuadé d'avoir entendu magic carpet ride version fat boy...

----------


## rackboy

1
The Kinks - All Day and all of the night
Dick Dale and his Del-Tones misirlou (version pulp fiction)
Kool & the gang - celebration
Motorhead - Louie Louie


2
Queen - under pressure 
War - why can't we be friends (merci fadaring)
Iggy pop & stooges - the passenger
Rolling stones - jumpin jack flash

3
Van halen - jump
Bob marley - jammin
House of pain - jump around
Survivor - eye of the tiger

4
Acdc - thunderstruck
Beach boys - barbara ann
Jonny cash - hurt
Georges brassens - les passantes

5
Nirvana (*sur le unplugged à New York de 1993*)  - the man who sold the world
Carlos - big bisous
Santana - black magic women
Tool - Vicarious

----------


## b0b0

> 1
> The Kinks - All Day and all of the night
> Dick Dale and his Del-Tones misirlou (version pulp fiction)
> Kool & the gang - celebration
> Motorhead - Louie Louie
> 
> 
> 2
> Queen - under pressure 
> ...


Trop tard. Et en plus c'est pas nirvana !

----------


## znokiss

Bon, la suite !

----------


## b0b0

> Bon, la suite !


Hey je viens juste de me réveiller !

----------


## b0b0

UP !

----------


## J2R2MY

C'est un kebab, j'en suis sur!!
A moin que mon ventre me joue des tours....*
J'vais manger!

----------


## McClane

Duke nukem?

----------


## BuzzerMan

C'est des gens tout nus qui font des trucs bizarres avec un bidule bleu ! Ou alors, c'est Doug Lombardi qui annonce qu'il y aura bel et bien du DLC gratuit pour L4D !

----------


## Kamasa

C'est pas l'avatar de Omar Boulon ? Alec Baldwin

----------


## zAo

C'est un lapin-canard de Couly !

----------


## Gregouze

Un joueur de tennis avec la tête de François Feldman.

----------


## Errata

Un Heavy avec des gant de boxe bleu (qui sans doute s'apprête a maravé une innocente victime)

----------


## znokiss

J'ai trouvé : c'est des pixels roses, bleus et bruns.

----------


## Acteon

Patrick de bob l'eponge?

----------


## Gregouze

Un hypocondriaque qui recoud une chemise rouge.

----------


## Ele

Spy !

----------


## Altyki

Un Worm (du jeu Worms).

----------


## Cap'tain Bigleux

Guybrush Threepwood?

----------


## b0b0

Un chien aveugle ?

----------


## Detox

C'est Nirvana pendant le live unplugged. 
Merde !  ::o:  J'ai pas le droit de jouer  :Emo:

----------


## DakuTenshi

Wesh, c'est un gars dans un masque de catch  :tired: .

----------


## Altyki

Mickey Mouse.

----------


## znokiss

C'est Jésus, Hans et ...

----------


## Hybrid

Ta bite

----------


## Balin

Une huitre!

----------


## Félire

1er samedi du mois sur canal + à minuit !
Ou alors le sniper de TF2

----------


## bibill

Bill Clinton, à son bureau.

----------


## jeriwen

Mario qui courre  ::):

----------


## Jikob

Un vampire qui se fait une infusion ?

Plus sérieusement, un gendarme ?  ::O:

----------


## Kamasa

Une photo de 2 sims de Sims 3 à un barbecue ?

----------


## Paice

> Une photo de 2 sims de Sims 3 à un barbecue ?


Un bout de la couv de l'avant dernier numéro avec les sims en caleçon  ::P:   ::):  :D

----------


## znokiss

Une photo de 3 sims de Sims 2 à un barbecue ?

----------


## Jikob

Une photo de 2 barbecues de Sims 2 en train de faire un Sims 3 ?

:lourd:

----------


## zAo

D) Obi Wan Kenobi

Facile  :;):

----------


## Ezechiel

Gabe Newell?  (il est très rose)

----------


## BLEC

Le Lapin

----------


## Noirdesir

Un micro poney à vélo?

----------


## winston44

Susan Boyle? 
(sisi, on voit ses cheveux  :tired:  )

----------


## Johnny Boy

C'est un ours rose en kimono bleu qui se prépare à tondre la pelouse!!!!!!!

ça se voit tout de suite! Trop faciiiile!

----------


## punishthecat

Un mec de fatboy slim sur un tapis volant

----------


## [Braiyan]

Un chien aveugle

----------


## Sheraf

Al bundy dans son fauteuil avec je sais pas qui sans son dos à qui il donne de la tune.

----------


## unpierrot

C'est une critique de la société de consommation.

----------


## Bourinette

C'est le rappeur du 92, sur fond bleu.

Pour les incrusts rigolotes.

----------


## Gérard le Canard

Georges Lucas sur un trone

----------


## spongebong

Une photo promo de La cambrioleuse

----------


## Legnou

C'est une partie de tetris vue par un daltonien

----------


## Altyki

Sonic The hedgogog... The hedgdogdog... The hed... Le hérisson.

----------


## Gregouze

Un photomontage débile.

----------


## b0b0

Non §

----------


## BuzzerMan

Ah donc c'est pas débile.
C'est un hamster qui court sur la tête d'un type, sûrement Brad Pitt d'ailleurs, torse nu qui tient un pistolet à eau bleu un peu gros du bras gauche !

----------


## M0zArT

Jean-Claude Van-Damme qui fait le grand écart  :Cigare:

----------


## Burr

Lapinot ?

----------


## KiwiX

Marjorie Bouvier Simpson dite Marge.

----------


## Nielle

C'est un homme assis sur une chaise..

Avec je pense une bonne corpulence ou alors bien fat.  :<_<: 

Avec une posture comme il est on dirait une photo d'un développeur de jeux. 

Ouay je fais l'analyste et alors!

Je prévois une baisse de la ps3 au mois d'août!  ::P:

----------


## Gregouze

En fait c'est pas un joueur de tennis mais une joueuse. Et si le montage n'est pas débile alors elle a juste la tête de Roger Federer.

----------


## Kamasa

C'est Ablanel qui se fait attaquer par des ninjas socialistes.

----------


## Yvain

Une peinture de Gerhard Richter?

----------


## Gérard le Canard

J ai le sentiment qu il y a un monsieur/madame/mademoiselle/prepubert qui decouvre un mort vue de profil au sol.

----------


## badmad

Je comprends le concours sauf que j'ai eu mal aux oreilles.

----------


## SoLo

Cay un gros plan sur une capture du premier prince au persia. :tired:

----------


## gun

Braid.

----------


## Sergueï

C'est Gaël Monfils à Rolland Garros en 2008 (maillot bleu) en coup droit avec un arbitre de court derrière (et peut être le filet en premier plan...)

----------


## McClane

Bollock Man

----------


## Dorian

C'est pas Monsieur indestructible et son comparse l'homme de glace ??

----------


## Dorian

C'est un joueur de rugby ?

----------


## b0b0

C'est ma soeur  ::o:

----------


## Gregouze

Je le savais.

----------


## bibill

> C'est ma soeur


Je n'y crois pas une seconde.

----------


## BuzzerMan

C'est Jean-Edouard couché sur du béton qui déguste une banane trop mûre (marron) et il porte un sweat bleu.

----------


## Félire

Schtroumpf scato.

----------


## unpierrot

C'est une moule.  :B):

----------


## Sao

C'est Dakutenshi.

----------


## rmp

C'est le sniper de TF2 equipe bleu, ou le heavy ou un autre perso de tf2 !

Défi suivant silvouplé

----------


## Norochj

Je vous donne un indice: la tache bleu derrière le personnage est un drapeau de l'union européenne.

----------


## Dorian

> Je vous donne un indice: la tache bleu derrière le personnage est un drapeau de l'union européenne.


Dans ce cas c'est facile c'est* Georges Bush* !

----------


## Gérard le Canard

Oh pitine, ca me donne une idee. Ca serait pas liee l election du we dernier ? Bon, c est un bureau d electeurs vide d electeurs avec une personne plus ou moins connue dans les milieux autorises.

----------


## b0b0

Bon j'up la deuxième image. Attention vous êtes loin.

----------


## b0b0

Oulà j'ai trop défloute, ça devient fastoche. Soyez précis.

----------


## le caca de l'espace

C'est un gosse avec du caca sur son t-shirt?  ::):

----------


## b0b0

:B):  Non.

----------


## Altyki

Albanel ?

----------


## Dorian

> Oulà j'ai trop défloute, ça devient fastoche. Soyez précis.


Jte rassure... PAS DU TOUT !  ::(: 

 ::O:

----------


## b0b0

Si tu verras  ::ninja::

----------


## [Braiyan]

Super Monkey Ball.

----------


## Dorian

C'est un mec à table dans son salon avec un canap bleu, qui mange un caca.
Facile !  :B): 

...  :tired:

----------


## b0b0

::siffle::  Non

----------


## [Braiyan]

_Le singe_ de Super monkey ball

----------


## Jikob

C'est un mec ou une fille qui fait "super" avec ses deux mains.

C'est assez précis ? ^^

----------


## Gregouze

C'est un nain en t-shirt qui fait du surf sur un petit vieux torse nu. A l'arrière plan un serveur lui apporte un diabolo grenadine.

----------


## Kamasa

Ca ressemble quand même à un p'tit être à qui on sert un truc marron dans une assiette et qui a l'air assez content pour lever les pouces en l'air ou tenir ses couverts d'impatience...

----------


## b0b0

Vous vous rapprochez, soyez précis, il a fait un truc. Enfin devinez  :tired:

----------


## Dorian

Il mange une tête de lapin ? En chocolat ?

Edit de précision : C'est un mec à table qui a une tete de lapin en chocolat dans son assiette

----------


## LaVaBo

Il vient de demander aux autres hors-champ qu'est-ce qui a un oeil, 2 pouces et une groooosse bite.

----------


## Jikob

C'est Uwe Boll bébé.
Déjà à l'époque il aimait les trucs de chie.

----------


## teurg14

C'est un bébé qui bouffe un lapin de Couly au chocolat :B):

----------


## Kamasa

Un type qui vient en fait de faire une petite statuette représentant une main qui fait un doigt ? Et il est content de sa création alors il lève ses 2 pouces en l'air (j'insiste...)

----------


## Dorian

> Un type qui vient en fait de faire une petite statuette représentant une main qui fait un doigt ? Et il est content de sa création alors il lève ses 2 pouces en l'air (j'insiste...)


Il ferait plutôt deux gros doigts comme son gateau alors ! ::P:

----------


## Uzziel

Un ptit gars qui s'est vomi dessus?

----------


## Sheraf

C'est probablement pas ça, mais ça fait vachement penser :



Le fond bleu à droite, les bras en l'air...

----------


## seeme

Je dirais un bébé qui lève les bras dans sa chaise avec ce qui ressemble à un étron ou un gateau bizar dans son assiette (sic), fond gauche: une fenêtre. Après plus précis...

----------


## Lerenwe

Hum, c'est humain en tout cas, on discerne des yeux et un nez... Par contre poru les deux trucs blancs, heuuuu...

----------


## Altyki

Tin mon esprit tourne au pervers : j'imagine un mec debout, chemise ouvertes levant ces 2 pouces et ... Quelqu'un lui faisant une fellation.  ::O:

----------


## b0b0

> Je dirais un bébé qui lève les bras dans sa chaise avec ce qui ressemble à un étron ou un gateau bizar dans son assiette (sic), fond gauche: une fenêtre. Après plus précis...


T'es le plus proche, mais pas encore ça

----------


## Dorian

L'amas marron de la victoire ... Mais qui va avoir l'illumination ?!

----------


## Gregouze

En fait le bébé tient un truc dans sa main droite, une tête peut-être, qui a taché son pyjama. Du sang?

----------


## Uzziel

Un bébé sur sa chaise, qui lève les bras  (genre "haut les mains!!") et qui s'est fait tiré dessus, ce qui lui a laissé une tache marron.  ::):

----------


## Kamasa

Le bébé (ou le gamin, en fait) ferait pas le signe de la victoire avec la main gauche ?
Gregouze dit qu'il tient quelque chose en main droite, un fanion ? Un gadget de supporter en bois qui fait CRRRR ! CRRRR ! (j'sais pas comment ça s'appelle ^^ )

Et y'a manifestement un truc en face de lui, dans une assiette ou sur un support bleu... Mais...

Edit : allez, dans "l'assiette bleue", je dis que c'est une tombe.
C'est zarb'... Plus je m'efforce de trouver l'image, plus je suis sur de l'avoir déjà vue...

----------


## b0b0

> Un type qui vient en fait de faire une petite statuette représentant une main qui fait un doigt ? Et il est content de sa création alors il lève ses 2 pouces en l'air (j'insiste...)


 ::o: Pas loin, allez.

----------


## Altyki

Un mec qui tient dans sa main droite un drapeau avec une dominance bleue, lève le pouce de sa main gauche et a vomit sur son tshirt blanc.

----------


## Gregouze

Exit le bébé donc?

Alors une sorte de gars le cul sur une chaisse assis devant une table rose et une assiette bleu clair dans laquelle il a sculpté un personnage à partir de matières fécales.

----------


## Norochj

Un mec qui tient une ventouse à déboucher les chiottes et qui est hyper content en levant son pouce en l'air.

----------


## Uzziel

Un type sur une chaise, qui lève les bras (genre "haut les mains!!") parce qu'il se fait braqué sa sculpture! :D

----------


## b0b0

Non le mec c'est bien un gosse.

----------


## Norochj

Alors c'est un gosse assis sur une chaise en train de se gerber dessus mais hyper content de lui donc il lève les deux pouces en l'air.

----------


## Dorian

C'est pas un lapin son gâteau ? On dirait "tellement" le lapin de Couly !

----------


## Altyki

Un bébé qui mange sa le contenu de sa couche et qui en a mis partout.

----------


## Dorian

> Alors c'est un gosse assis sur une chaise en train de se gerber dessus





> Un bébé qui mange sa le contenu de sa couche et qui en a mis partout.


Faites nous rêvez les gars ...

----------


## seeme

Bon alors je dis que le bébé a fait un phallus avec la contenance de son assiette et qu'il en est visiblement très content.

----------


## rmp

C'est ca :

----------


## Kamasa

Un bébé qui souffle une (des ?) bougies sur un gateau d'anniversaire avec un forme franchement bizarre ^^

----------


## Jikob

On a le droit à plusieurs réponses ?

Alors un bébé à qui on a donné un gâteau en forme d'étron et qui en est tout content du coup il fait un "hoooo" avec sa bouche et lève les pouces en l'air.
Derrière on voit une fenêtre et une table avec une nappe bleue et des chaises en bois wenge, 149€ pièce chez Grüt n' Früt.

----------


## Galak-tus

On dirait un bébé qui mange un plat rempli de caca avec deux cuillères blanches. Voilà. Me contacter par MP pour le cadeau.

----------


## Sheraf

Un bébé devant un gateau au chocolat en forme de bite.

----------


## Galak-tus

A bien y penser, je me demande s'il n'est pas en train de vomir le plat de caca qu'il vient de manger, ce qui expliquerait la forme phallique du caca. C'est dommage, on a droit qu'à une réponse, et je suis sûr que celle-là est la bonne.

----------


## Neø

Un gamin qui a fait une sculpture en glaise et il est vachement content de l'avoir faite donc il lève les bras et derrière lui y a un canapé bleu !
Putain c'est tellement absurde que c'est ça  ::O: !

----------


## Lerenwe

Un gosse avec un t-shirt représentant la chose des 4 fantastiques!

WOOT!
Je suis trop fort, à moi la gloire et les femmes!

EDIT:

Je suis même sûr que derrière lui il y a un canapé bleu et une lampe de salon!

EDIT2: Ouh je suis inspiré, même que ce gamin montre en fait ses muscles! Tu sais genre, comme Popeye!

----------


## Galak-tus

On peut avoir des indices ? Une matière fecale de quelconque origine est-elle présente dans cette image ?

----------


## InkizitoR

Je dirais un monsieur patate avec la tête de christine albanel

---------- Post ajouté à 20h37 ----------

Ou alors un bébé christine Albanel qui va manger un gros caca dans une assiette posé sur un établi (quel délice pour ce prédateur!!)

----------


## lordsupra

Perso je vois un gamin dans le salon précédemment décrit, avec un truc en forme de b*** dans son assiéte et une main??? Pointée fermement sur le truc.

  Je crois qu'il faille que j'aille faire réviser mon imagination...j'ai l'impression qu'elle devie un peu.

Edit:Nope spa une main, plutot un support de plat.
 un gamin qu'a sculpté un Chibre en terre glaise? Et qui est content de son oeuvre et qui l'appelle l'origine du monde 2 ?

SInon chais pas

----------


## b0b0

> Un gamin qui a fait une sculpture en glaise et il est vachement content de l'avoir faite donc il lève les bras et derrière lui y a un canapé bleu !
> Putain c'est tellement absurde que c'est ça !


PAs loin, c'est tout presque ça, allay, la matière.

----------


## spok311

Heu, un certain président qui a fini son discours et qui est super content? :Cigare:

----------


## francou008

Un gamin qui fait une sculpture de sayske masculin en pate à modeler sur une chaise haute devant un canapé bleu en levant les bras.  :Cigare:

----------


## francou008

Un gamin devant un lapin en chocolat en forme de teub, il est content donc il lève les bras sur sa chaise haute.  :Cigare:

----------


## Airwalkmax

Un gamin avec une tête de président français levant les pouces tout content, devant une sculpture marron de mauvais goût  ::O:

----------


## Dorian

> Un gamin qui a fait une sculpture en *CHOCOLAT* et il est vachement content de l'avoir faite donc il lève les bras et derrière lui y a un canapé bleu !


C'est bon là ?

----------


## bibill

Un gamin qui a fait une sculpture en *CACA* et il est vachement content de l'avoir faite donc il lève les bras et derrière lui y a un canapé bleu ! 

Je sais, c'est pas malin.

----------


## b0b0

> Un gamin qui a fait une sculpture en *CACA* et il est vachement content de l'avoir faite donc il lève les bras et derrière lui y a un canapé bleu ! 
> 
> Je sais, c'est pas malin.


C'est bien un gosse qu'a fait une sculpture en caca  ::ninja::

----------


## Dorian

Voteban b0b0 :bien-pensant-hebdo:
Ce concours/forum/canard est un scandale

----------


## BourrinDesBois

> C'est bien un gosse qu'a fait une sculpture en caca


Moi je pensais à un truc pour nous faire perdre 2 points de vision par œil et finalement c'est plutôt un truc pour nous faire perdre 20 pts de QI  :^_^:

----------


## Jikob

Bon ok pour le caca (c'est sale mais bon) mais derrière c'est quoi alors ? Un canap' ou une table ? Ca me turlutte.

----------


## bibill

> C'est bien un gosse qu'a fait une sculpture en caca


 ::O: 
Ben med, j'ai gagné...
Quoique non, copie/colle et change un mot, sa compte pas, je laisse tous les honneurs à Neo.(mais pas le cadeau, y'as bien un cadeau...hein ?)

----------


## b0b0

Ouais y'a un cadeau, bastonnez vous.

----------


## Dorian

L'ouïe, la vue, ... Prochaine manche l'odorat ? ... Vu l'épisode deux j'ai un peu peur  ::happy2::

----------


## Noirdesir

Tant que ce n'est pas le goût ca va...

----------


## Irulan

O. Boulon en train de manger un plat de spaghettis au chocolat qui a pris en masse.

----------


## zuluhed

> Je me suis arrangé pour que ça soit assez faisable



Heureusement, j'imagine pas se qu'aurais été l'image ds le cas contraire...  ::wub::

----------


## Gregouze

On peut voir l'image dépixelisée?
If there's no picture, it does not exist.

----------


## Neø

> Ben med, j'ai gagné...
> Quoique non, copie/colle et change un mot, sa compte pas, je laisse tous les honneurs à Neo.(mais pas le cadeau, y'as bien un cadeau...hein ?)


Bourdayl de mayrde ! J'y étais presque ! 
Nan sinon si c'est pas ça je dis que c'est tout pareil sauf que c'est du play-doh et pas du caca !

----------


## Neø

Nan sinon je propose de couper un mug dédicacé par Couly en deux  :^_^: !
(ou un chacun hein vu que je mérite grandement  ::rolleyes:: )

----------


## Nielle

Un bébé avec les pouces en l'air qui dit pwned n00b  :B):

----------


## seeme

J'étais pas loin non plus..

----------


## Mr Ianou

Rien.

J'apprendrais a lire la prochaine fois, je croyais que la sculpture en caca c'était un soldat.

----------


## b0b0

Bah néo tu t'arranges avec bibi, sinon c'est lui qui gagne dans la logique, vu que c'est le plus précis.

----------


## bibill

> Bah néo tu t'arranges avec bibi, sinon c'est lui qui gagne dans la logique, vu que c'est le plus précis.


Comment ça *bibi* ? Esque je t'appel b0b moi ?
Non, sérieusement et définitivement, Neo remporte la manche N°2 et n'en parlons plus.

----------


## b0b0

> Comment ça *bibi* ? Esque je t'appel b0b moi ?
> Non, sérieusement et définitivement, Neo remporte la manche N°2 et n'en parlons plus.


 ::o:  Du fairplay et de la gentillesse, bravo monsieur, c'est bien  ::o: 

 :B):  Bonne chance pour la manche 3 qui va arriver alors !

----------


## Neø

::O:  Franchement merci beaucoup !
C'est rare ce fair-play  :;):  
A charge de revanche =)

----------


## bibill

> Du fairplay et de la gentillesse, bravo monsieur, c'est bien 
> 
>  Bonne chance pour la manche 3 qui va arriver alors !





> Franchement merci beaucoup !
> C'est rare ce fair-play  
> A charge de revanche =)


Arrétez, vous me faites rougir.

Alors, b0b0, la suite c'est pour quand ?

----------


## b0b0

Il était trop bien ce concours  :Cigare:

----------


## Dark Fread

:tired: 

Edit :  :^_^:

----------


## b0b0

:Cigare:  J'ai rejoué.

---------- Post ajouté à 22h04 ----------

C'était pas facile.

----------


## CaeDron

Gné ? Mais c'est vieux, ici !

----------

